

The mythical "Vista application" -- why lack of .Net adoption is Microsoft's real app-dev problem - edw519
http://weblog.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=http://weblog.infoworld.com/enterprisedesktop/archives/2008/06/the_mythical_vi.html

======
PieSquared
It was a good article, with a good point: just because developers say they're
not writing applications for Vista doesn't mean anything, since most things
that work on XP and Win2k will continue to work on Vista. Well written, too.

But somehow, all these articles about Microsoft, Yahoo, Google, don't really
strike me as interesting. Do we really care that much about what other
analysts say? Does all that political and religious bickering over operating
systems really matter? Somehow, reading the continuous articles about
"Microsoft's Problem" or "Why (Mac|Google|Linux|Ubuntu) Will Win" or "Why
Microsoft is Doomed" just doesn't really excite me. Maybe it's just me though.

